# Boniva, Actonel, Fosamax



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

For any of you who are taking these drugs, does the drug make your gums sensitive? My gums are sensitive, & I think it's because of these drugs, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey PW02, I have been on Boniva and Fosamax, now not taking those meds because of awful side effects. But sensitive gums was not one of my side effects, but I would not eliminate that as a SA, as gum issues have been noted.Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gardentime1,Thanks for responding. What were your side effects?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey PWO2, the Fosamax and Boniva gave me severe bone pain and jaw pain. Plus back pain, headache, cold type symptoms. The Boniva raised my blood cholesterol, when I told my internist she said, "I never heard of that". That side effect is in the adverse events info for Boniva. Therefore I fired that internist and hired a more knowledgable Doc to monitor my cholesterol along with the osteoporosis. Now I am on Evista and will try Actonel. I can take both together, cringe at the potential side effects of Actonel.Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gardentime1,That's awful! The only symptom I know it causes me is that my jaw has a cracking sound when I move it. I hate it! My back has been bothering me, so maybe it's the Boniva. I'm having headaches, so the Boniva could be causing it also. I haven't been able to figure out the headaches. I don't have cold like symptoms, but I am getting over Mono. It's a shame they can't come up with drugs with less, or no side effects.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gardentime1,Did Boniva make you dizzy? I've been dizzy lately. Maybe the Boniva caused it.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gardentime1,I keep thinking about what you said about your side effects. Did it cause you to have daily headaches? I switched from Boniva to Actonel because my insurance company raised the price of Boniva, & I think Actonel makes me feel worse. I think I'm going back to Boniva.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gardentime1,One more thing! Do you think Boniva affected your sleep?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I had some insomnia, but it was not the worse side effect. I am sleeping better because I am not taking Boniva and have much less pain.Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gardentime1,Thanks. My doctor acts like she doesn't think Boniva has side effects.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

PWO2The Doctor I fired was the same way about side effects, she promoted Boniva and the Drug rep bought the office pizza. DuhAnyhow I took my first Actonel today at 4 AM, so far so good. But I know it will be like all the other similiar poisons. It is a once per week dose, maybe I will take it less, but than it would not be as therapeutic. Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gardentime1,Were your headaches daily? I think it's causing me to have daily headaches.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

PWO2, yes I had daily headaches and headaches when I took Evista. Still I will start back on the Evista, so far so good with the Actonel. It will get me tomorrow. No headaches today.Char


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gardentime1,Let me know how the Actonel does for you.


----------

